
U.S. accuses Chinese hackers of trying to steal coronavirus vaccine research - aspenmayer
https://www.cyberscoop.com/coronavirus-vaccine-china-hacking-dhs-fbi/
======
aspenmayer
“The FBI is investigating the targeting and compromise of U.S. organizations
conducting COVID-19-related research by [People’s Republic of
China]-affiliated cyber actors and non-traditional collectors,” reads the
statement [0] from DHS’s Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency and
the FBI. “The potential theft of this information jeopardizes the delivery of
secure, effective, and efficient treatment options.”

[0]
[https://www.cisa.gov/sites/default/files/publications/Joint_...](https://www.cisa.gov/sites/default/files/publications/Joint_FBI-
CISA_PSA_PRC_Targeting_of_COVID-19_Research_Organizations_S508C.pdf.pdf)

------
rdtwo
Of course they are. If they weren’t it would be surprising. Question is what
are we gonna do about it? Usually nothing.

